# Overweight concerns



## phillipssl (May 11, 2003)

Hi Peter

I am about to embark on my second attempt at DIUI and am very worried. I am very overweight and the Doctors have told me not to worry although I would need to be careful during a pregnancy. Will my weight mean that I have less chance of conceiving? A similar clinic has told a friend that she must loose weight and she is a lot lighter than me and having the same treatment. My clinic told me that my weight would not make a difference to the procedure.

Please help

Thanks in advance

sarah


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Sarah,

I too am VERY overweight. Although all the clinics I have been to have said I should loose weight, none have said it would stop me becoming pg with 'help'.

I am now 5 & 1/2 wks and my weight does not seem to be a problem (at the moment). Some clinics do put restrictions on you and I think the NHS ones do as well. But I tend to think that If you are paying and it is possible then they should not judge...

Good luck Carol


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

phillipssl said:


> Obesity reduces fertility, this is a well known fact. It is well worth trying to reduce your weight if you possibly can.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


----------

